

How Kaspersky makes you vulnerable to the FREAK attack - hannob
https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/869-How-Kaspersky-makes-you-vulnerable-to-the-FREAK-attack-and-other-ways-Antivirus-software-lowers-your-HTTPS-security.html

======
PhantomGremlin
I had no idea that Kaspersky did MITM for HTTPS traffic. I did know that they
have close ties to the Russian government:

    
    
       The Company Securing Your Internet
       Has Close Ties to Russian Spies
    

What could possibly go wrong?

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-19/cybersecur...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-19/cybersecurity-
kaspersky-has-close-ties-to-russian-spies)

